

Bitcoin Crashes Below $400 to Lowest Level Since April - WoodenChair
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bitcoin-price-crashes-below-400-lowest-level-since-april-1466260

======
Kamic
/yawn ... buys more

~~~
WoodenChair
OP here. I too took this as a buying opportunity. $400 interestingly was a low
hit around April as well. There's no rhyme nor reason to my buying other than
an intuition about what "low" may mean. For me its a long term hold. If the
price fell to $350 I would still hold. In fact if the price fell to $200 I
would probably hold unless the whole Bitcoin system was somehow compromised
and it was obviously going to $0...

~~~
pontifier
That's my biggest problem with bitcoin. If someone figures out how to reverse
sha256 they could just mine blocks here and there without attracting too much
attention, but in reality the whole thing would be on shaky ground and truly
worthless.

~~~
jondtaylor
You should try to reverse sha256. If you can do it ill give you $100.

~~~
pontifier
I am trying. There has probably never been a prize this large for solving any
math or programming problem.

------
fataliss
If BTC could stop dropping and let me put my money elsewhere that'd be great!

------
kolev
"Buying opportunity" or "loss opportunity"? It was supposed to be over $5,000
apiece already, right?

~~~
dnautics
Even if an asset price decreases on the long term, you could still make a
hefty profit by buying and selling at exactly the right times.

~~~
kolev
Determining the "right times" is the exact problem.

